# First attempt at a track that's purely orchestral



## TheUnfinished (Dec 4, 2011)

I started sketching some ideas for a Christmassy piece and ended up going down a slightly more melancholy path - (blame watching a sad bit of The Secret Garden!).

This is the first time I've sat down and decided to write something purely for orchestral instruments, so would very much appreciate feedback on the writing and mixing... as I have a lot to learn!

New link to Home Through the Snow.

I've put the track on Box.net rather than Soundcloud. It features VSL Special Edition (harp, mallets, solo winds and French horn), LASS Lite strings and Spitfire Albion (for some extra strings and ensemble winds).

Cheers.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Matt. (I'm way behind on keeping up with the member's compositions at the moment...)

This will be an inadequate reply as I'm shortly off out, but basically a bloody good first effort. I really like theme and the feel that you're going for.

A few random thoughts - 0'31 - some of the woodwind lines don't feel quite right yet - close though, just a bit too busy perhaps. 0'59 - lovely right up to the 2'20 stretch, which is also very nice, but I miss some richness in the low end and the cellos (is it cellos?) seem a little boomy. I'd use Symphobia for this... perhaps Albion has something? 3'15 - nice, possibly push the glock back in the soundstage a tad and some of the timing seems a little out. 4'10 - triffic, maybe steal that low instrumentation to use earlier? 

The libraries are generally blending pretty well I'd say. Sorry it's a rushed reply but if I didn't do I know I'd forget - well done mate!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Guy.

I shall take a look at those wind lines (I think the oboe is a bit busy, yes). 

I've used Albion's low strings legato patch towards the end to add some impact to the finale, so I don't think I can use that earlier on without losing that effect - but I will look at the cellos again, see if it works.

Agreed that the glock might be a little up front, I'll stick it further back (it's doubled with the celesta, so that might be making it seem loud).

Much appreciated though, I'm glad you liked most of it!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice, I was expecting a real jolly christmas thing but this was a lot better. I think you manage to capture the whole winter snowfall feeling perfectly.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Resoded. Yeah, I don't think it would be jolly even if I added sleigh bells!


----------



## impressions (Dec 4, 2011)

hey, i really liked that composition-the opening was great! and these VSL solo's makes me want to buy them...!
love that emotion you've captured.


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful opening. Love the world you've created.

Mahlon


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice first effort. When it said Christmas I was expecting something very different and probably cheesy. 8) 

IMO one of James Newton Howard's best scores is for Snow Falling On Cedars. If you haven't heard it, you might want to check it out, lotta delicate string work.


----------



## Noel Keith (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! I did notice, however, a few parts didn't sound quite right. An example of this would be at 2:21. The intro of the strings sounded... off to me somehow. Also, a few parts sounded a bit busy. Otherwise, great job!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2011)

Blimey, thanks for all the positive comments. And thanks for the specific suggestions too, they're really useful.

I'm glad I've managed to caputre something that people appreciate. 

My initial thoughts of something 'childlike' disappeared with the maudlin opening French horn melody, so... It ended up being more about travelling home on foot through a huge snowdrift (in some glorious English countryside) to be with loved ones on Christmas Eve.

I do need to go and check those woodwind lines out (I've recently fallen in love with VSL's oboe, so probably over-indulged), make them flow better - less notes necessary I think.

@Chocothrax. Thanks for the recommendation, I only have Blood Diamond on my iPod. Sacrilege! And I love Chinese instrumentation, so i think it'll be right up my street.

@Noel Keith. Feel free to be brutal and point out some of those parts that "didn't sound quite right".

Thanks again.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a very solid and lovely piece, and it really grew on me as I listened. I agree with Guy's detailed analysis. My other comment is that it really doesn't need to be so long; unless it was underscore and the length was dictated by the scene, I think it tells a story that could easily be told with the same dynamics and gradual development but within 3 to 3.5 minutes instead of over 5 minutes. It's never easy culling your own music but it's a good skill to learn.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Zac. You may have a point about length.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 19, 2011)

I have finally got round to updating this track, thanks to all the comments above.

If I've only made it worse... do let me know!

Home Through The Snow

All the best,
Matt


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Matt - I haven't A/B'd but that sounds pretty darn great to me now - everything sitting really nicely and a damn fine composition.

Merry Christmas....


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Guy, I really appreciate that.


----------



## David Story (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovely compositional vision, reminds me of 17th century Christmas music. Like your orchestration, especially the duets, like oboe-horn.

Just to be clear, this is a mock-up. A live orchestra would sound and feel different. 
The Albion adds a lot to the sound, you've blended the different libraries well.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 23, 2011)

very nice. it reminds me of this.


http://www.pieter-bruegel.com/salles/bethleem.htm


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 23, 2011)

Really nice!

I can only agree with the others, it's a real nice composition AND mix.

More please.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

@George. Haha, that's great. That Flemish/Dutch period is one of my favourites.

Well, I had fun putting this track together, so I do plan to do some more orchestral stuff in the new year.

Cheers.


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice, parts reminded me of Goldsmith and Newman.
How bout them vienna winds, put most PLAY winds to shame.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with the others, a great composition, Matt!

There is only one thing that I don`t like so much here....; it`s the reverb. Maybe you can reduce the volume or experiment with others....? But shure, thats only me and my ears... . 

Again, I like your composition and arrangement very much!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 23, 2011)

Wonderful piece. I, too, really enjoyed your use of duets in the piece.

Thanks for the share!

- Mike


----------



## P.T. (Dec 23, 2011)

(blame watching a sad bit of The Secret Garden!)

Is that the Korean TV show?

That's a really good series.


----------



## hbuus (Dec 24, 2011)

It sounds wonderful.
Very sad and full of sorrow.
It reminds me of the atmosphere in Game of Thrones sometimes.
Good work!

Best,
Henrik

PS. You might want to add the link to Home Through The Snow to the first message in this thread, so it is easier to find.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 26, 2011)

Blimey, I'm somewhat overwhelmed by all the positive feedback guys. Really appreciated, especially as this is my first serious attempt at writing an orchestral piece.

As for The Secret Garden... I don't know the Korean series (though I am a big fan of Korean films, especially Park Chan-wook's work). It's a UK film version of Frances Hodgson Burnett's novel.


----------

